# Honda Civic Nighthawk black Pic Heavy



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Hey all greetings from Athens.

I decided to spend some time to my lovely honda as i had plenty of time.

As there are many pictures i ll let them do the talk.

First interior

Some before pics





































Vacuumed the interior and with i small brush i remove dust from difficult parts



















Carpets cleaned with Wolfs interior apc and a megs brush




























Pedals cleaned aswell










Then i cleaned the dash and applied some C6 as i like the matte finish it gives




























Leather steering wheel cleaned and dressed with zaino and plastics dressed with C6 too




























Door handles was very dirt










Took the plastic cap out and cleaned it with apc










Caps brushed with apc










And dressed with back for good










Switches handle and gear know cleaned too




























Cup holder was very dirt :devil:

Before



















During





































After i finished i put the lovely Desert Jasmin scent from California scents :argie:



















Ashtray removed










And cleaned










Carpets airflows etc sprayed with Chemical Guys Sofast Odor Eater










Ofcourse ashtray sprayed too










Gtechniq L1 applied to the seats










Removed the previus Ralf Lauren air refreshner as it didnt smell any more










And fantastic shinearama air freshnesr ( my fav suppliers ) took its place



















And a generic one










During the interior cleaning my new puppy was trying to make me play with her instead of cleaning the car










But at the end she found detailing interesting too



















Engine had some months to cleaned

Before



















Cleaned with surfex, detailing brushes, lots of mf towels and then dressed with Sonus Trim and Motor Kote





































Exterior

I used to have many different Lsp in my car so i decided to remove them and start wax it again so the most important for me was stripping old protection

Car before










First sprayed with Dodo Crudzilla TFR



















Rinsed and protection started to dissapear 




























Foamed the car with Magifoam and some W2 to remove the TFR




























Then i washed the car with Iron X soap Gel to remove the iron particles

( no pics smell make me want to finish washing as soon as possible )

Rinsed and foamed again to remove any Iron X would probably left on surface

Then I clayed the car with Bilt Hamber Soft clay using ONR as a clay lube. Not many contamination on the clay



















Washed the car again just to make sure no clay or ONR would left on surface and finaly car cleaned and smooth again




























Car was polished few months ago so I decided not to polish as there wasnt heavy swirls so I d better mask them untill my next polish. I bet i could have less swirls if the guy from dealership wouldnt decide to wash it even i didnt ask for it :devil:




























Then car moved to shadowed garage

Lusso revitalizing as a pre wax
Blackfire Gloss Enhance polish to fill the minor swirls
Then a coat of Lusso Oro
A coat of wet glaze 2 
Then bonnet applied Migliora frutta but as it very difficult to remove entire car waxed with Chemical Guys Petes 53 as i looks like Lusso  ( colour, smell, touch, application etc )
At the end whole car sprayed with Werkstat Carnauba Gloss for final shine and now finished pictures

















































































































































And my favs




























me wearing my Detailing World T shirt










And some pictures next day in daylight














































Thanks for watching all comments are appreciated

Kostas


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Superb job, great results.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Cracking work there mate, have to admit Im starting to like the new shape civics, its took me a while


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Lovely work as always Kostas, well done yet again


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovely job there, your sunshine definitely helps bring out the best in the finish too!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great job there! I had two Honda Civics the second being a Nighthawk Black also.


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

Great job, love those reflections with the flowers....:thumb:
It helps when you live in a nice climate, it's been raining here for 8 days, and we have a hosepipe ban.


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey, wow, awesome work! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Foxx said:


> Hey, wow, awesome work! :thumb::thumb:


& most of the products are from Shiny Towers, Kostas should have shares :thumb:


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Lovely job...

Athens is one of my favourite cities in the world, stayed at the Grande Bretagne a few year back with the wife fantasitic warm and welcoming loved it, hope the Euro crisis isn't hitting yoiu too hard buddy...

Interested in how you got on with the I1, been told to be careful when using that seats are perfectly clean or can cause tide marks? How did you keep it off surrounding plasitics? Did you use on carpets?

Cheers Simon


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Stunning as usual kostas:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic finish:thumb:


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2012)

brilliant work


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Vossman said:


> Superb job, great results.


Thank you



BrummyPete said:


> Cracking work there mate, have to admit Im starting to like the new shape civics, its took me a while


So you better start like the newest civic shape though



shaunwistow said:


> Lovely work as always Kostas, well done yet again


Cheers Shaun.



bildo said:


> Lovely job there, your sunshine definitely helps bring out the best in the finish too!


Thank you. Sunny weather always help



Bill58 said:


> Great job there! I had two Honda Civics the second being a Nighthawk Black also.


NHB is great colour wish the paint wasnt so soft



vtaylor78 said:


> Great job, love those reflections with the flowers....:thumb:
> It helps when you live in a nice climate, it's been raining here for 8 days, and we have a hosepipe ban.


Thank you
I couldnt live with a hosepipe ban,


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Foxx said:


> Hey, wow, awesome work! :thumb::thumb:


Thanks Foxx i believe you are some responsible for that. Shinearamaniac FTW :thumb:



-Simon- said:


> Lovely job...
> 
> Athens is one of my favourite cities in the world, stayed at the Grande Bretagne a few year back with the wife fantasitic warm and welcoming loved it, hope the Euro crisis isn't hitting yoiu too hard buddy...
> 
> ...


Thanks Simon

Athens is lovely city my , Financial situation here is not at its best and all people have affected with tax increase and wage reduction but we always hope for the best. Greece has many fantastic places to visit,

Seats cleaned with apc after vacuum so they were perfect for T1. After application there were no stains in seats. Carpets and mats had T1 some time ago so no need to reapply



DMH-01 said:


> Great job there mate.






wanner69 said:


> Stunning as usual kostas:thumb:


Thanks Wayne. You saw it first 



tonyy said:


> Fantastic finish:thumb:


Thank you Tonny much aprecciated



tys said:


> brilliant work


Thanks for your comment. :wave:


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Quick Update

One week after my detail car washed again with Britemax Clean Max shampoo and dried with wooly.














































I couldnt resist and wanted to try my newest Shinerara goodies and i decided to add a layer of Britemax Vantage.

I m very pleased with the wax. Nice smell spreads easily and buffs off very easy too.

Left 10 minutes on surface until started to haze



















And then buffed off





































And some beading










Cheers

Kostas


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Stunning!

Of course it does help when you get some sun to highlight the reflections :lol:


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

-Simon- said:


> Stunning!
> 
> Of course it does help when you get some sun to highlight the reflections :lol:


Yes Greece sunny weather always helps.


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

You mentioned earlier that you treated the interior with I1, can you tell me what you used it on and the process you followed? I worry about overspray with this stuff....


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Great work mate


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

I am loving your photography skills Kostas, those final pics really show off your hard work and the car looks awesome mate. The Britemax Vantage looks an amazing wax! Top work mate :thumb:


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

I cleaned the seats with Wolfs Chemicals interior apc with a mf cloth. I let it dry and then just sprayed I1 on seats. It dries naturaly and there are no stains left.


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Kobeone said:


> I am loving your photography skills Kostas, those final pics really show off your hard work and the car looks awesome mate. The Britemax Vantage looks an amazing wax! Top work mate :thumb:


Cheers Kobe

I need some work to my photography. I ll soon update with a new SLR and lenses too


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice Kostas! The Honda looks stunning mate!


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

awesome reflections, nice work


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice job mate, notice the Civinfo sticker too, my mate is very active on there (he's the one with the grey/blue modified diesel putting out over 200bhp), seems like a good forum


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> Very nice Kostas! The Honda looks stunning mate!


Thanks a lot.

I m trying to achieve your results on your lovely Lexus :argie:



Blue said:


> Nice job mate, notice the Civinfo sticker too, my mate is very active on there (he's the one with the grey/blue modified diesel putting out over 200bhp), seems like a good forum


Cheers.

I m active civinfo member too. Actually a member passed me the detailing passion.

Kev is also civinfo member aswell


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Great job and nice reflections!


----------



## ashk (Aug 11, 2008)

Well done man great job, I'm shocked that you smoke in your car..... Tut tut


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Michael_McL said:


> Great job and nice reflections!


Cheers Michael.



ashk said:


> Well done man great job, I'm shocked that you smoke in your car..... Tut tut


Thats true 

But as long i have the products to make it fresh and clean I dont tend to quit smoking :lol:


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Very tidy interior and glossy finish!


----------



## Conker (Sep 21, 2007)

Unfortunately the missus has just seen your Civic and has now asked why the black paintwork on her Z3 never looks lke that...


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Conker said:


> Unfortunately the missus has just seen your Civic and has now asked why the black paintwork on her Z3 never looks lke that...


Looks like you're going to be busy then! :lol:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Kotsos said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 
> I m trying to achieve your results on your lovely Lexus :argie:


You're too kind Kostas! I think yours is there already!


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Conker said:


> Unfortunately the missus has just seen your Civic and has now asked why the black paintwork on her Z3 never looks lke that...


Thats easy, change car or change wife :lol:


----------

